# Should the Vikes bench Tarvaris Jackson?



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes.....this is a decent team with a young in-over-his-head QB.This is the NFL,not an experimental league to develope rookies.They can't just throw away the season.There are still 10 games left and the veterans on the team deserve the chance to save the season.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

In favor of who???

Is Jeff George available???


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Might as well let him play the rest of the year. It's obvious that Childress is intent on losing as many games as possible to insure the number one overall draft pick next year. Why else won't he start AP and play him more?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes, but like Ken said we really have no 'good' second option!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They might as well let Holcomb and Bolanger have a shot.Can't get any worse than we saw on Sunday.The Vets deserve a chance,especially in this mediocre NFC.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Couple things.....

1. They have nobody better at back up.

2. Play calling is not helping the situation. When the vikings are 3rd down and 8 all the time it is hard for any QB to be successful.

T-jack also needs to use his legs more. A few times he could have scrambled for 1st downs and instead he stays in the pocket too long. Now I don't want him to be a run first then pass. But if the opening is there take it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

As a Packer fan, I beg of you to keep T. Jax in the game ! :beer:

hahahaha, had to take a cheap shot! :lol:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I also think that *maybe* Childress needs a new job. 1. TJ is terrible and he saw him as the future. He needs a better eye than that.
2. Poor play calling.
3. Why is AD returning kicks/punts? Does he want to get his best player to get killed by all the psychos on special teams?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It really is a tough call right now. I am not ready to just write T-Jack off. I don't think he has been in the league long enough for that. It does seem to make sense to see if either of the other two guys could do better, but I think Jackson deserves at least one more home game before we do that. Obviously he was thrown into the mix way to early in his career. I am not ready to totally give up on him, but if he looks awful again this sunday one of the backups deserves a chance.

I like AP returning kicks in the right situation. If it was'nt for his return at the end of the Bears game we probably would have lost.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> T-Jack off


Wow, is that your new nick name for him?????   :lol:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Keep him just means a better draft pick next yr.

All kidding aside. Didn't they see this situation coming into the season? I like brooks bollinger, mainly b/c i played with him in a couple all star games, but wow t-jack, bollibger and holcomb? Come on. We would have been better off signing Byron Leftwich when he was released. WOw. Lets just go back to the days when teams ran the T formation and put an xtra rb or o-line men on the field and snap it directly to chester or AP. :eyeroll:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

jgat,
good point, his return did basically win it. But what will you say if he gets injured next week returning a kick? Kick returners are the shortest careers behind running backs. Double edge sword i guess.

You may be right on "t-Jack' as you say..i may be jumping the gun on him but they had opportunities this off season to go after a few QBs and didn't.
You could be right, he may turn out.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

djleye said:


> > T-Jack off
> 
> 
> Wow, is that your new nick name for him?????   :lol:


  LOL

Did'nt even notice that. Hilarious!

If Jackson keeps playing the way he is, I think Childress should be in hot water. It was his choice to put the fate of the season on a 2nd year AA QB. He should have seen that Jackson was'nt ready long before the season started and found a suitable veteran QB to play this year. I guess after Brad Johnsons horrible year last year, he probably figured it was'nt worth getting another salty veteran. But the two guys we have for backups don't even come close to B.J.

I shutter every time I see AP returning kicks, just knowing that he is going to get hit hard. It was the same way when Randy was returning punts. I do not think he should be our main stay at returning kicks, but at the right time, I think it is necessary.


----------

